# Anyone Racing in the Figawi?



## captmike84 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey all,

Is anyone here racing in the Figawi this year? I would but my boat is too small, so I'll be watching from my powerboat. It should be a lot of fun can't wait!


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

Rhode Island Figawi? Where we talking?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Figawi is a regatta going from Cape Cod to Nantucket...  See www.figawi.com for details.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

There is also an article in the most recent sailing world too! has some good jabs at folks........

marty


----------



## Herreshoff01 (Mar 7, 2008)

I will most likey be. Then again as long as I make it to the Gazebo Bar the race is secondary.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Am giving it some thought. Have not done it before but it sounds like fun. I am not exactly an experienced racer.


----------



## ecpersson (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm interested in crewing, so contact me if you're looking for an able body with racing experience (incl. good spinnaker knowledge), and someone who'd like to keep learning. I've sailed 420s, solings, j-boats, beneteaus in NE. I'm new to this Forum, but I think you can Private Message me. Thanks!


----------



## captmike84 (Feb 12, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about being an experienced racer, I think there are sailors of all abilities. Yes making it to the gazebo is definitely the primary goal!


----------

